# reserva privada, og kush



## Chewbongo (Jan 22, 2011)

its tax time, so its time to order some seeds, pretty sure im gonna get reserva privada's og kush, can anyone give me a reason why i shouldnt, or suggest something better


----------



## animal454 (Jan 22, 2011)

Best strain that I have ever worked with!!!


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 22, 2011)

animal454 said:
			
		

> Best strain that I have ever worked with!!!


very nice to hear, thank u. i have been wantin  it for a while but always out of stock, finally they have some tho. that and the sharks breath, i think from dna


----------



## animal454 (Jan 22, 2011)

They are kind of stretchers but produce fat dense flowers. Super sticky. Great taste and insane high.

I would post pics but I have had no luck posting pics. 
I was yielding just under 2 OZs each.
I think you will be pleased.
I have had good luck with other OG strains put this one is my favorite.


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 22, 2011)

i dont mind a lil stretch, if it comes out half as frosty as the pic they show for it


----------

